# Systemuser und Gruppen



## trueshanti (11. März 2008)

Hi, 

Nachdem ja ISPconfig glaub die Alleinherrschaft über /etc/passwd und /etc/groups zu haben .. suche ich einen Weg zusätzlich Systemuser und Gruppen anzulegen ohne das diese beim nächsten ISPcronjob überschrieben bzw. rausgekikkt werden .. 

zumindestens via /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/users lässt sich vermeiden das systemuser verschwinden .. aber wie mach ich das mit systemgruppen ??

ich könnte wohl cfengine konfigurieren das es die files jedesmal nach Änderungen durch ISPconfig repariert .. aber eine native Lösung wär mir schon lieber 

Wichtig is das eben die anzulegenden User/Gruppen NICHT via ISPconfig verwaltet werden , da sie nicht ins Konzept passen würden ( niedrige userid  usw.. ) 

IS THERE A WAY ?

RFC

tnx

-c-


----------



## Till (11. März 2008)

Das stimmt so nicht. Du kannst jederzeit manuell User und Gruppen anlegen, Du musst halt nur sicherstellen dass die User- und GroupID's nicht in dem Bereich liegen, den ISPConfig verwaltet.


----------



## trueshanti (11. März 2008)

ich hab mal user in /etc/group zu gruppen(gid=999) hinzugefügt die dann einen Tag später verschwunden waren .. bis heute hab ich nen cronjob laufen der täglich die memberships repariert ..  die uids der User sind ausserhalb-unterhalb der ISPC-userrange (uid


----------



## Till (11. März 2008)

ISPConfig entfernt keine Gruppen. Stell bitte sicher, dass Dein ISPConfig aktuell ist.


----------

